# TJet Racing @ Al's Jungle Park 5/27/12



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

This race was originally to be on 5/20, but I have a date conflict. 

Doors open at 1:00PM for practice. Around 2PM we will turn the ferocious flying pancakes loose for the TJet skinny tire, TJet fat tire and Magna trac AFX cars, followed once again by the IROC Mustangs. Let's get one more in here before summer takes over! Still cheap at $6 including pizza and pop. 

Interested? Just ask. :thumbsup: Al


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

i will be there zoom we go
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Videos from Al's last race*

Here are videos taken from my phone at Al's place for those who wanted to see them. 

Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Pat.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I should have made and new thread. I think the boys will see. Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

My dad is coming from Nevada on the 23. He wants to race with us, if you guys dont mind, ill have him bring his controller and a few cars. Not sure if they run a skinny tire tjet or magnatraction class out west, but he does run the fat tire (fray racer). 
Nice videos Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Bring him, Mike. You know we have plenty of loaners if needed.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there if work don't get in the way.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like I wont make it on the 27th. I will be racing the Camaro down at 41 for round 2 of Ultimate Shootout. Goodluck and have fun fellas.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

With the nice weather upon us, the racing at Jungle Park will likely be sparse during the summer.

Let's get in one more round of racing in the mean time!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

,bump.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I just had a thought,it would be really cool to run Indy cars tommorow ! Tjet ones of course.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I like the idea, just don't know if we can have enough on this short notice. We'll see how many we have.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

i dont have one so ill not run in that one sry.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> i dont have one so ill not run in that one sry.


Start building Honda you have 17 hours and a whole bunch of cars.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

Well guys another good race day at the jungle. skinny tire tjet race was real close 44 was top lap. we had 7 racers 44 was top lap and 2nd thru 7 was only 4 laps from the leader so real close racing. and fat tire was close to top lap was 53 2nd to 7 th was within 5 laps so we are all getting better . and afx was a good race to. and iroc was a good race to. and there were pics takin of the cars. pics will be posted soon. ty al as allways.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Who won? I want to see video and pictures. Let me guess Al won skinny tire, and fat tire.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Not sure All I know is I didn't win but I still put up a god fight!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

No videos today Ed. Al took pic's of the cars and the racers. Close racing today and even Honda had a good showing today. I think I came in last in 2 races. Pat:thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The TJet Warriors


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Skinny and Fat-Tire classes


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

AFX and The IROC Mustangs
















We welcomed Rich Wontorski from Nevada as our long distance guest racer. Pat Cole, Jake Veldhuizen, Greg Gorski, Darrell Swisher, Rick Brown and host Al DeYoung joined Rich in battle. Home track advantage was Al's to claim, sweeping all four classes this time around. It was not a romp, however, as a tight, close field of hungry hounds were not far behind. Darrell ran probably some of his best-ever segments in Fat Tire, well in the hunt. Pat and Jake ran into a few problems that let their good segments go for naught. The IROC Mustang field finished within a four-lap spread! Thanks for making this another great race, guys!


----------

